# Help bidding two driveways



## kriz2ooo (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have two driveways to price the top one and the bottom. Plenty of places to put the snow.

Where would you guys price each seperately at?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

treefiddy each


----------



## kriz2ooo (Nov 30, 2008)

do you have an actual suggestion?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

no. i am of no use to society.

its a small pic. if it is just a normal sized drive with a turnaround, here i would probably charge 35-45 each


----------



## kriz2ooo (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok thanks. They are a pretty good size, the picture doesnt really help that. I was thinking $80 for the top and $70 or so for the bottom drive.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't think I'd say those numbers, Id go with 40 each, especially because they are right next to each other, if you get both of them at a good price, you have good odds of picking up the other neighbors on the street, as now you will have 2 sets of the jones, telling their neighbors, how good of a deal they got, when in turn you are the one making out on the winning end, getting a bunch of jobs right next to each other, and as we all know that spells efficiency which means money.

The wrap arounds speed things up even more, pick up 8 more on the same street, and you're looking at 400 a pop within 200 yards of each other, can't go wrong. There is some flexibility to up those numbers if you're in select area's of CT, where rich folk really don't know any better, and you have more of an ability to sell yourself to them, not just sell a figure.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

550.00 each for the season.


----------



## kriz2ooo (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Chris and Grandview. 

I see what you are saying about getting these two for a low rate then upselling to the neighbors. I understand that concept and use it. For this area people are more concerned about who is servicing rather than price. I think you nailed it Grandview at $550.00/ seson each. Thats about where I figured it to be.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

grandview;1488433 said:


> 550.00 each for the season.


does that figure include salt??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No salt or shoveling. Plow and go.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

grandview;1491973 said:


> No salt or shoveling. Plow and go.


would you ever include salt in a seasonal price?? If so, how would you estimate it?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

At most a bag a salt each time. But then you need to charge more to just go back to put down salt if it didn't snow enough.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would be at $40.00 per plow....but G/V is in the ballpark for seasonal.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

It appears that $50 is the magical number for driveways these days.....

Anything higher, and it gets shot down... Sign of the economy, I guess.


----------



## somervillelawn (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd bid those at $40.00 each. Those should be pretty easy plows. $80.00 in 20-25 minutes.


----------



## kriz2ooo (Nov 30, 2008)

These drives are in a pretty affluent part of town. There is some hand shoveling that has to be done (in front of garages, around cars, and front steps I' am likely to get around $75.00 each per push if I upsell my services well.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

kriz2ooo;1493520 said:


> These drives are in a pretty affluent part of town. There is some hand shoveling that has to be done (in front of garages, around cars, and front steps I' am likely to get around $75.00 each per push if I upsell my services well.


Well sounds like you answered your own question, let us know if you get them


----------



## AaronJL (Sep 28, 2012)

Would that be $550 for unlimited trips? or is there a point where you start charging per push?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

AaronJL;1494302 said:


> Would that be $550 for unlimited trips? or is there a point where you start charging per push?


One or another. I go unlimited plowing with I go out once of 50 times same price.


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

i would price them at 40 dollars 1-6" then 60 for anything over 6" and considering they are right next to each other you will do each of them by yourself in 10 mins maybe faster depending on how quick you shovel or snow blow. then 80 dollars in 20 mins sounds pretty good to me....i try to stay on track to get 130-140hr, with no sanding or salting and no helper, just 1 truck, i do the shoveling or snow blowing, and i hustle. just me my f350 and an 8ft plow, and a 2 stroke single stage snow blower, maybe that's a low rate for ct, idk, this is my second year plowing on my own. i'm not against making more money by any means i'm just new to pricing driveways, but i seem to get 98% of the driveways i look at. so either i am pricing them too low, or i make a great first impression....


----------

